

Microsoft may sell Bing and XBox business units - mandeepj
http://mashable.com/2014/05/06/bill-gates-supports-possible-xbox-sell-off-but-keep-bing-in-house/

======
geekster
It would be disastrous for Microsoft to sell off Xbox. It is a fundamental
pillar of Microsoft and is the one that has kept it, is keeping and will keep
it alive. G

~~~
mandeepj
Just couple years ago, it was reported xbox is a billion dollar industry now.
It was making more money than windows. I guess Xbox one did not go as
Microsoft intended. MS can consider adding Virtual reality into Xbox

